# Reef wranglers



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

just a heads up reef wranglers premieres tonight on the weather channel at 8 oclock. I think its alabama deploying artificial reefs in the gulf!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's the guys from Walter marine on canal in OB. Good fellas and its nice to see some more of the gulf coast on TV


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Whatever happened to the series about tournament fishing the Gulf coast? There was a thread about it a while back.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't have cable, so I'm hoping some soul will upload it to Youtube. Capt. David Walter is one helluva inovator. I'm hoping that one day he'll take me flying in his "Lake" anphibian airplane. Givem hell David.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Great show and a great bunch of guys!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

How was the show?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Good show, some of it is obviously staged but still worth watching.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i cant take anything on that channel seriously after amish mafia and the moonshiners, seriously?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate all of the made up drama. I wish the show could just be about the reef building and not so much soap opera. Maybe the producers will listen to feedback on the show and change it some. Too cool of a concept to screw it up with made up drama.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Good show, some of it is obviously staged but still worth watching.


Yeah, there was some of it staged and the guy falling in love with the snake was obviously a sketch from the get go, but at least they are obvious about it and not trying to make it seem too real. I thinks it's just a 4 episode deal, so they just decided to have fun with it it looks like. Heck, they're getting paid to do their own marketing...seems like a good plan to me!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

rufus1138 said:


> i cant take anything on that channel seriously after amish mafia and the moonshiners, seriously?


Wrong channel. Reef Wranglers is on the weather channel but I know what u mean about the other shows.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Was alright but too staged. If they focused on building the reefs and deploying them more it would be a lit better. I'd also like to see more under water footage of the reef and the reef life.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*upcoming episodes*

We will see some of that in the upcoming episodes!:yes:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Are coordinates for the shrimp boat they sank public?


----------

